# Bars in the 1940s



## Medic Man (Jul 17, 2012)

Okay, I was wondering what kind of drinks they served in bars in the 1940s?


----------



## Chilari (Jul 17, 2012)

You'll need to be more specific. Where are you talking about? The answer as relates to the UK will be different to that you'd get in Australia, or the US, or France, or Japan. What kind of bars? Which half of the forties - WWII will have impacted the ability of a variety of countries to import foreign drinks, and this may have leeched over to a certain degree after the end of the war. Whether the location had rationing might also be relevant.


----------

